# Epson 9600 series...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking into buying a used 9600....how big of a issue is that? I see them alot for around $1000-1500.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Looking into buying a used 9600....how big of a issue is that? I see them alot for around $1000-1500.


You need to be careful and find one that has all the service records. You need to know how many pages it has been since the head, dampers, etc were replaced. A service call on a wide format Epson to replace the head and the dampners will cost close to $1,000.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You can pick up a low mileage 9600 that will last for years, very solid printer.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Any recommendations on finding one other then Ebay or Craigslist?

What about the 9800?? which is more reliable.

I'm more concerned about reliability then speed.

I'll be printing transfers for apparel mostly.

Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Google "refurbished epson 9800". That is how we found ours. You have to be patient as you really want to find a low mileage unit. You want to know the pages printed along with the number of stars showing for all the key components of the printer. The more stars, 5 being the highest, the less useage that component has on it. The best ones we found our from photography studios and most of those do not have the mileage that someone like us has on it. Although the Epsons are a work horse they do need servicing and the Epson tech cost $250 to start their van. Take your time and get a low mileage 9800.

Good luck


----------

